# Mosquito Ramp Rant!!



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm not one to get on here and rant about anything....but having fished Mosquito all year so far I am finding it more and more of an annoyance that people dont use the courtesy docks while waiting to trailer their boat. Yesterday I was in line to trailer my boat while 5 of the 6 ramps had a boat parked and tied on it. Four of those guys were behind me in line. I see the need if your by yourself and puting your boat in by a rope but why the need for when you trailer it? I have put in and takin out by myself probably close to a couple hundred times and I just bought my first boat last year. I never once have tied to the ramp side of any dock while both loading and unloading. Just not sure why people cant tie up on courtesy dock and get there truck n trailer and get in line......once they are backed in go grab their boat and drive it on trailer. That way whoever gets in line is first. I guess I was taught the proper way and know how to read the signs that post which ones are courtesy docks. Not to mention the brand spanking new courtesy dock the state put in that is hardly used except when tournaments are there. Ok I'm done ranting just something that has bothered me more and more every week. I used to put in at the causeway state ramp to avoid the busy ramp but I am not a fan of the new breakwalls closeness to the ramp and docks there.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Glad I'm not alone! I'm right with you here buddy. The overall lack of consideration and/or plain stupidity on the ramps will never fail to amaze me. Last trip out on Berlin there were 4 boats out from the ramp doing circles (myself included) waiting to come in while these 2 morons decided to have a loooooooong chat with their boats already hooked and just sitting there at the ramp taking up both spots. The one guy was in the water wiping his boat down with a rag as they talked forever! Meanwhile there were 2 other vehicles waiting behind them to launch. It wasn't until people yelled at them to move when they got a clue and looked at us like we were the idiots. 
Boat traffic on the lake is one thing, but it's the ramps that keep me from fishing most weekends. It takes me all of 2 minutes to hook/unhook and go and I'm usually by myself! I'm one of these guys that will either jog or at least walk fast to my vehicle if others are waiting. Some people think you have all day to wait on them poking around while completely oblivious to their surroundings. Newbies are one thing, but I've seen the same thing with tourney guys. Seriously, how long should it take an experienced person to trailer or launch their boat and get off the ramp?  If you want to live in slo-mo mode that's fine. Just get behind me and do it!!!
Okay...I feel a little better. At least till next time


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

seems theres a hole lot of no respect for others these days , I<ve had the same thing happen. then one day a young guy comes along and says hey old timer need a hand. [in a very nice way] mite be a little hope out there yet for some of the younger people?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I feel your pain guys. and it happens at every public ramp. I just can't figure out how a 40 boat tournament can launch or take out faster than 2 guys with a bayliner....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ssv1761982 (Jun 2, 2004)

I couldn't find a place to park at Berlin last Sunday - a lot of guys taking 1 and a half parking spaces. I know there aint no lines but geez they could try a little.


----------



## Chubz (Apr 8, 2009)

Bad Bub Iv fished walleye tournys now for 7 yrs. It still amazes me how fast we can launch and load as quick as we do. When im by myself I always use the court docks. I hussle to my truck and get it out of the way as quick as I can. Part of it is respect. Part of it is cause I wanna get fishing. Iv seen it a 100 times ppl tied to the launch ramps while they park or go get there truck. Drives me crazy, but its something you just deal with. The last time I launched at mos there was a boat tied to the launch ramp and a guy had throttle issues ran right into him. I didnt feel bad at all. His wife was holding the boat and the guy that hit it just headed out to the lake without as much as an im sry. I know if it would of been my boat Id be hot. I always said a good time would be a holiday wk end at the ramp with a video camera and a case of beer  Some ppl just shouldnt own a boat!


----------



## noluck (Apr 13, 2004)

on an average year I launch my boat about 100 times ,mostly alone, for the last 20 or so years. I still have not figured out how you can park on a courtesy dock and not have boats tied to the ramp dock before you get back with a trailer. I always wait on the water till my turn to pull into the ramp dock and go get my truck.


----------



## Blu320 (Jul 3, 2008)

Can someone post a picture or send a link as to the proper procedure? Ive only launched at ladue and west branch and there hasnt ever been a queue, nor do they have the need for courtesy docks.

While the rant is valid and no one can stand stupidity, it might be a good chance to educate all those that read this post.

Thanks.


----------



## Katanafreak (Aug 25, 2010)

Gotta remember also that alot of folks are older and slower and cant alway run around and get to things like they use too. I understand your in a hurry and in a more fast paced world, but you gotta remember some people are not and cant even if they wanted to be. Just sit back, relax and enjoy the view until its your turn man, no need to get all up and arms if it takes you 15 minutes longer to put your boat away. Fishing is alot of older folks and disabled folks only past time they can do, so just relax take a deep breath and instead of sit there and rant about it maybe go help a old guy or a disabled guy?


----------



## monsterzero (Sep 23, 2010)

We all have our run in with idiots i was at ladue sat i was prep the boat for launch away from the ramp and off to the side.just as i was starting to back up some moron flies past me trailering a sailboat parks in the middle of the ramp then procedes to prep his boat 15 mins later im still waiting i say something to him tells me he was there first i asked him to prep his boat off the ramp told me it was easier this way.i told him he had five more min or him and his boat were being launched ready or not. On a positive note i have met some of the best people ever on the water dealing with morons makes me appreciate them even more.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

noluck said:


> on an average year I launch my boat about 100 times ,mostly alone, for the last 20 or so years. I still have not figured out how you can park on a courtesy dock and not have boats tied to the ramp dock before you get back with a trailer. I always wait on the water till my turn to pull into the ramp dock and go get my truck.


Let me see if I have this right? 

You tie your boat up at the ramp dock, so it blocks one of the launching and loading lanes..... then go get your truck. And you do this because if you didn't...... there would be a boat other than yours, tied up and blocking the launching and loading lanes? 

Do I have it right?


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Ok, i get the just relax response to my rant and I'm not complaining about having to wait on my elders or the disabled especially if they are by themselves. I am ranting about the fishing, pleasure boaters or whoever that most of the time have more then one person that doesn't seem disabled in anyway. I do get it and understand completely that sometimes there are circumstances that may force someone to do it......engine problems, handicapped, elderly, and I usually just shake it off but I was having a rough day(engine issues, trailer issues) and it was a Saturday and it was Mosquito craziness. I already shook it off with my original post and just enjoying the responses now and know that I am not alone.


----------



## LenB (Mar 8, 2012)

Katanafreak said:


> Gotta remember also that alot of folks are older and slower and cant alway run around and get to things like they use too. I understand your in a hurry and in a more fast paced world, but you gotta remember some people are not and cant even if they wanted to be. Just sit back, relax and enjoy the view until its your turn man, no need to get all up and arms if it takes you 15 minutes longer to put your boat away. Fishing is alot of older folks and disabled folks only past time they can do, so just relax take a deep breath and instead of sit there and rant about it maybe go help a old guy or a disabled guy?


I really don't think anyone here is ranting about the elderly or disabled. What annoys people, myself included, is the morons who are inconsiderate and think everyone can just wait while they take their good old time. 
Also after you pull your boat out please move to the parking lot to wipe it down, finish securing it, getting your coolers, looking for your shoes, whatever. No need to keep the ramp tied up while you piddle around with things that can be done in the parking lot


----------



## Wardy (Jun 22, 2009)

I've been fishing by myself for over 10 years now (still a rookie by some member standards) and I always do it quickly and get out of the way. My boat has a keel guard so I either beach it or use the courtesy dock. Get my truck, back it in, load the boat, secure the front, then pull out to the parking lot to finish the rest. I don't know why so many other have trouble with it. I really don't understand why people don't move their boats to the other docks once the launch. 

If people are standing on the ramp or the docks that are being a pain the rear their is a simple solution. Idle over close to them then turn directly away from them. While you are still close trim your motor until it is half in and half out of the water then floor it. It will soak the entire area and maybe they will realize they are in the way. I would also make sure they don't know which vehicle is yours before you do it though.


----------



## noluck (Apr 13, 2004)

yes bassbme that is what I do. why should I have to wait for boats that come in behind me because I am alone. if someone has a way to hold your turn while your boat is in the courtesy dock out of the way while you get you trailer please let me know


----------



## Chubz (Apr 8, 2009)

Iv also figured out if you just fish from sun up to sun down you dont

```
o
```
 have to worry about the morons. There already gone


----------



## BigTripp (Oct 1, 2010)

I just got my families boat up and running last year. Took it out three times last year with my dad and he would send me to get the truck and run me through the drill of how to load. Went out twice this weekend with my friend I just got into fishing. He's never driven a boat or backed a trailer up. I tied the boat to the courtesy dock, backed the trailer in at the ramp, got back in the boat and loaded it up first try. Pulled out from the ramp and put on the straps and motor mount and took off. If I've been out maybe a dozen times how is it so hard for other people who have been doing it for years to figure it out.



> yes bassbme that is what I do. why should I have to wait for boats that come in behind me because I am alone. if someone has a way to hold your turn while your boat is in the courtesy dock out of the way while you get you trailer please let me know


noluck. How is it faster to tie your boat to the ramp and wait in a line of cars, effectively shutting down a ramp and making the line move slower, then to tie to a dock so other people can use it, get your trailer put in, then go back and get the boat? Doesn't it make more sense for the line to go by whose trailer is there, not by which boat is clogging the ramp while you're still at the back of the line wondering why no one is moving? If some one is coming in with two people, one to get the trailer and one to drive the boat, and they can do it faster, why make them wait on you? Doesn't it just make sense to do it the right way?


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

noluck said:


> yes bassbme that is what I do. why should I have to wait for boats that come in behind me because I am alone. if someone has a way to hold your turn while your boat is in the courtesy dock out of the way while you get you trailer please let me know



noluck?....... If you are doing this at places like West Branch, or the Bonner Rd. ramp at Berlin, or Lake Milton, and launching by yourself, I can understand you doing it the way you do, because they don't have courtesy docks. (Which they should) But if you are saying you do this at a place like the main ramp at Mosquito, which has a courtesy dock, then you're part of the problem that this thread is about ......I have launched my boat by myself quite a bit, and the only reason I have had to wait in line longer than I should have, is because the line isn't moving because someone has one or more of the ramps blocked with their boat while they go get their trailer.

Your place in line at the launch ramp isn't determined by where your boat is parked. It's determined by where you are in the line to get to the ramp. I get the feeling from reading you post that you know you're blocking the ramp and that you understand the problem with doing so. You just figure that since you are by yourself, that there is no other way for you to do it. A courtesy dock, if there is one, gives you another way to do it that doesn't hold up the line, that even you said you shouldn't have to wait in.


----------



## Blorgus (Aug 11, 2011)

When you are boating with more than just yourself, one of you need to know how to back in a trailer, and the other needs to know how to drive the boat onto one.

Drop off the driver on a dock. Boat driver hovers on the lake until trailer gets an open lane, backs in the trailer, drive the boat on, pull out.

Tying up on a courtesy dock should be for single boaters only. Most of the time when any of our group are on shore at a ramp, we always extend a courtesy to single boaters and offer to rope tow their boat for them while they back in.

Another suggestion is to prep your boat pre-launch in the lot, and not in the lanes. Take your time, use your checklist, ropes, transom saver, straps, cover, plug, load gear, coolers, everything except releasing the winch, then get in line.

When we launch, the boat driver hovers on the water away from traffic until the guy parking the trailer has parked it, then gets picked up from shore away from the ramp docks.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

noluck said:


> on an average year I launch my boat about 100 times ,mostly alone, for the last 20 or so years. I still have not figured out how you can park on a courtesy dock and not have boats tied to the ramp dock before you get back with a trailer. I always wait on the water till my turn to pull into the ramp dock and go get my truck.



You are the problem...


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

dont matter what you do your going to have that 10% that just dont get it. most of the time, well all of the time at our local lake when we come back in i drop a driver off then i back out away from the docks untill the driver backs the trailer in the water, then i motor up on the trailer except for the last few inches. then my driver will hook up the boat and winch it up. we never block the ramp for more than a couple of minutes.

now our local lake doesnt have any courtesy docks. so when we launch we are ready before pulling to the ramp. then we move the boat to the end of the dock. i go park and hurry back to the boat and were gone.

i am old and i am disabled, but there is just no excuse for the way the 10% does there thing. but i have dealt with the 10% on everything i do in life. now i have gotten better at just having a good laugh at there expence. i have seen some people launch a boat that had to be there 1st time. they would take a good 20 min just to back the trailer in.

i have a sister and brother n law who lives in fl. he was sopposed to have owned a boat many years ago. one day i dropped him off to get the trailer. after about 20 min of trying i docked the boat and went up and backed the traile in for him. so a couple of years ago i took him a boat. i told him before he ever went boating to take his boat to a wall mart parking lot several times and pratice pratice pratice untill he had some idea how to back the trailer. it really made a difference in his loading and launching time.

now at geneva marina they have about 8 launch ramps, and they have signs that shows which ones are for launching and which ones are for loading. but everybody just pulls up to the docks to load there boats. but you can have two or three boats on the docks at the same time. so unless you just get some jerk that wont pull his boat forward then it goes pretty smooth. usely by the time my driver gets back to load the boat, the boats in front of me are gone. but they,ll have maby 6 ramps for loading and 2 for launching. in the morning its just the other way around. they,ll have maby one or two ramps for loading and the rest for launching. its really a nice ramp. and i think most of the guys launching there know whats going on.
sherman


----------



## LenB (Mar 8, 2012)

I gotta tell ya that the original post that started this discussion sounded like it was written by me. Fortunately I keep my boat in the water most of the year and just trailer in early spring and fall of the year. Some of the funniest sights ever can be seen at a launch ramp. But really, come on people, have your boat ready to go before you back up to launch, everything loaded, transom brackets off, straps off, just leave the winch strap on. It's really not that hard. Just remember it's not all about you, there are other people who want to get on or off the water.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Most dock ramps (Bonner Rd included) have 2 sides to tie off to. You can still get out of the launching lanes by tying off on the back side of the dock. 
If that spot is taken, at least tie off to the very end of the dock. It will still leave enough room in most cases for a smaller boat to launch.
I try to have patience at the ramps, but it's so hard watching people struggle loading with the trailer too deep or too shallow and the backing up and pulling forward and yelling back and forth and pulling their boats around with ropes. If you're new at it that's one thing, but there are a lot of people out there that go through the same process every time out. It makes me CRAZY!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

youve already proved yourself, with your words and your attitude.

you get it but instead of realizing your wrong, you just want to make it hard for everyone else. the line on the ramp is the line that matters, not whos boat is clogging up the ramp first.

think about it. 4 guys in line ahead of you ON THE RAMP. they cant get there boat out because your boat is in the way. meanwhile, your 4 cars back so you cant get out of the way to get the line moving.


you put your boat at the courtesy dock, you go get your truck, you get in line, when its your turn, you back your truck down the ramp, and you drive your boat onto the trailer. its as simple as that. anything else is just an excuse for you to take up a spot in the middle of the ramp while you leisurely stroll up the parking lot to get your truck.


and the fact that you think youre right about this makes it even more absurd.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

meanwhile, if your boat is parked at a dock, in an open ramp. im going to use that ramp anyway, i will simply manuever around your parked boat, drive up onto my trailer, trim up and send a rooster tail the size of blown fire hydrant with my 250 horse yamaha in the name of those who do things the right way. 


there is a reason we have courtesy docks...


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

You most certainly are the problem !. 
It must be YOUR boat that has been blocking the ramps for the last 20 years. The one that I always have to drive around to load mine. While your behind 10 other truck and trailers in line waiting to load.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Ummm...... (rubbing eyes to make sure I am reading this right) Did you just say in this post that "Peopl should not pull up to the ramp until the boat is ready to retrieve..." Yep, you did.... I see it right there. By blocking a ramp lane with your boat, you are doing exactly what you say other people shouldn't do. No matter how you slice it, a boat isn't ready to retrieve until there is a trailer at the ramp to put it on. Oh well...... 

Your response isn't a shock .... it was easily predicted.


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

NoLuck has no manners. What a shining display of what kind of person you are. I have never seen such a show of disrespect on OGF, I'm glad I finally got annoyed enough to rant on this topic. People are just plain inconsiderate. But for every 10 morons at least there are a couple nice guys. Glad to see I'm not alone. 

And I would love to see LORDOFTHEPUNKS do that to someone blocking the ramp. I'd make sure my camera was ready for an instant YOUTUBE hit.


----------



## RustyGoat (May 17, 2011)

The way my buddy and I always launch his boat is to have one guy in back the boat in and the other in the boat. The guy in the boat moves out away from the docks until the truck is parked and only pulls up to the end of the dock for the other guy to jump in. Sometimes if its busy and the water is deep enough we just pull close to shore for the other guy to jump in. At no time is the boat tied up at the dock and the only time the ramp is being blocked is while the trailer is backed into the water. All of our gear is loaded/unloaded away from the ramp to prevent holding anyone up. 

At Alum Creek last year I couldnt believe the number of people (primarily yuppies with their sailboats) that would stop in the middle of the entrance and exit drives to prep completely blocking everyone else. We ended up driving through the grass (no boat this time) to leave after one sat parked behind us for 30 minutes and wouldnt pull forward 50' into a parking spot.


----------



## fishngolf (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow blocking the dock then going to get your trailer, thats crazy. 

I was in Mosquito line one time and a platoon boat put in water in front of me only for 4 guys to get out in the water and try turning the big boat around manually, they were there about 1/2 hr, said reverse didnt work...


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

I tie at the ramp dock when I am alone and there is no one or just one other boat there. For instance when I am loading up and it's 9pm and there are 10 cars in the parking lot or launching at 5 am. When there is a line or a few boats that need the ramp I will tie at the courtesy dock and either wait to go get it until it dies down some or just hop in line if it's not going to slow up. The reason I wait is because I know that I am slower loading my boat up. My trailer sucks. I wait 15 minutes after every tournament I'm in for the others to load up because it takes them 30 seconds a boat and takes me probably a few minutes when I am alone.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Hmmm.... I wonder if a certain post got deleted because of implied language? It doesn't really matter. I'm sure a lot of us have seen posts on other threads that show the same kind of attitude. There are always going to be people that are going to do what they want to do, regardless of the effect that it has on other people. At least a forum like this gives us a place to blow off some steam, right?


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

I have two boats. The 21' i/o is a dream to off load and retrieve, it has an easyloader trailer, I tie up on the lakside of the docks and when I get trailer backed in i just maneuver around the jokers and idle right onto the trailer hook up the bow hook and drive on out.
My other boat is a 67 mfg 16' with a keel roller trailer and it's not the drive on type, I have to hand load it, also the engine doesn't exactly start right up and go, it takes a little coaxing with choke and throttle before it even thinks about running on it's own. I wouldn't even think about taking it out or offloading when it's buisy only because some people are too impatient uptight and rude to give an old guy with an old boat some slack, even the ranger trying direct traffic is idiodic and doesn't understand, so yea on some days I'm better off to just stay home.


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Been reading this thread for about 9 years. Long as I've owned.

It never changes from one yr to the next. The boat size or the lake might change....but the stupidity, ignorance, and lack of consideration.....of some owners will never disappear.

IF you own a trailored boat....get used to it and learn to have fun and be courteous at the docks. 

WE ALL KNOW THERE ARE aholes AT THE DOCKS. 
Adjust. Make allowances. 

My best fishin pal is 89. I'm always hopin he'll be fishin with me next yr. Be patient....sometimes we're slow at the docks. 

Good luck....be safe out there.


----------



## Shawn Philbrick (Jan 5, 2007)

or you can all do what I do...and I am sure I'm not alone...

Fish and boat for enjoyment. 

Leave early enough to be able to wait if someone is at the ramp blocking it up. Park off to the side and tie lures on, set up bait, whatever, until the ramp is open, and there is no line to deal with. 

and plan on your day being later than you really plan on fishing...so that if theres a cluster of trucks trailers and crap going on, you drive off to the side and cast to the shore, or around the nearby docks etc til that ramp is free.

Why spend so much time prepping for a trip, gassing up everything, driving to the lake, and making a major 'rush' out of everything.

Do I use courtesy docks...yep...but only rarely, if there's a reason I HAVE to go in (like the kid has to use the bathroom or something, or a storm coming...

otherwise, I wait for an empty dock with no line, and safely and without rush, get my stuff. 

I don't go fishing to set launch records...I don't go fishing to see how fast I can get on the water...If I want to get out there before everybody else...I leave earlier...

And I most certainly am not going to ruin my day by being pissed off because somebody else failed ramp etiquitte 101....or have somebody rushing and hit my boat, or trailer, or anything else.

If it's a tournament, you don't have these issues, but if it's not a tournament...what's the extra couple of minutes.

Sit down, light a cigar, and wait.

If nothing else, it's fun to watch. I've seen the "back up and pull out 10 times guy" I have seen the "wife missed the trailer four times" guy...I've seen the "drove the boat into the back of the truck cuz I was rushing" guy...I've seen the "clean my prop and motor on the guy behind me" guy...and the "My life is waaaay too important to wait three minutes" guy...

quite honestly...the most entertaining ever was the pissed off guy at Portage Lakes last year, ranting and raving, throwing stuff into his truck and boat, swearing about the line and the courtesy docks, showing his buddies how masterful he is in the ways of boating ettiquitte...only to rush into the water, get his boat in and then 5 minutes later return to the dock because in all of his rage he left something in the back of his truck...that same guy 5 hours later...pissed off because he locked his keys in his truck...waiting for the cops to come, while boat after boat came out of the water and left.

He let somebody else's lack of etiquette ruin his day, cause him to think less clearly, and ruin his evening too. I'm not about to do that, my days off and free to play are too few and far between


and for the record, I went in AFTER him...and didn't have to wait more than maybe 10 minutes...and came out after a ffew other boats....and while I was casting into the little bay next to the ramps...watched at least 3 guys go out before I did...he sat on the hood of his truck waiting...how long he had been there prior to that, i have no idea...but it was a lot longer than the line we had in the morning. LOL


----------



## BigTripp (Oct 1, 2010)

Since a couple of people asked for the proper procedure here is a link from the boats and motors section of the forum. Very well written and easy to understand: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=95574


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Bassbme said:


> Hmmm.... I wonder if a certain post got deleted because of implied language? It doesn't really matter. I'm sure a lot of us have seen posts on other threads that show the same kind of attitude. There are always going to be people that are going to do what they want to do, regardless of the effect that it has on other people. At least a forum like this gives us a place to blow off some steam, right?


I didn't do it, but yes it was done... From the site Administrator:


> Please be courteous to your fellow members (some of which are minors!) and lay off colorful language in the forums.
> 
> Substituting special characters in the place of letters although creative, is still a violation of our TOS.


We're not trying to be mean, but if you must include off-color language in your rant, it won't stay up for long.


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

I have zero tolerance at the launch ramp. The line for vehicles and trailers establishes the order, if you don't like it, rent a dock. If you are holding up the line by docking in the launch ramp be prepared for what could happen. I have seen lines cut and the boat set free without anyone in it. Kind of funny that there were 4 of us standing there and we didn't see who cut the lines. I also enjoy the person that sits in line waiting to put their boat in the water. When they get up to the ramp they decide to start getting their boat ready to put in. If ignorance was against the law, mor than half the people that own boats would be serving life sentences.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

noluck said:


> yes bassbme that is what I do. why should I have to wait for boats that come in behind me because I am alone. if someone has a way to hold your turn while your boat is in the courtesy dock out of the way while you get you trailer please let me know


I get it completely, noluck, but if everyone used the courtesy docks(or at least dropped someone off who could drive and back up a trailer! while they idled around out of the way leaving the ramp clear til their trailer comes), this would not be a problem. I was out at Mosquito yesterday at the SP ramp, the 305 ramp, and the new one by the causeway. I had my boat but the weather got nasty and I couldn't decide to launch into a storm. What I saw made my decision easier. People were trying to beat the rain and were all coming in at the same time-I couldn't have launched then if I wanted to! I never once saw anyone use the courtesy ramps. Couple guys would come in to the main ramps, one hops out to go get the trailer while the other one holds the boat against the dock blocking the ramp. Two of these ramps only have one dock(the side of the dock with-no ramp-is the "courtesy" dock!) and this slowed the whole process down til the next two guys came in and did the same thing! Seems most people do not know what the word "Courtesy" means these days! It is a "rare" occasion to see someone doing the proper thing at a boat ramp! Would be great if the watercraft officers would do their job and monitor the ramps to educate the ignorant!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Blorgus said:


> When you are boating with more than just yourself, one of you need to know how to back in a trailer, and the other needs to know how to drive the boat onto one.
> 
> Drop off the driver on a dock. Boat driver hovers on the lake until trailer gets an open lane, backs in the trailer, drive the boat on, pull out.
> 
> ...


That's exactly the way me and my buddy do it, and we can get in or out quick like a bunny! At least we can if there aren't too many knuckleheads clogging up the ramp! And it constantly amazes us just how many knuckleheads there are, folks who have no idea of proper ramp procedure.

Sad thing is we saw this 30+ years ago the very first time we went to launch, and we'll no doubt see it again the next!


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

I haven't tried fishing by myself for these reasons, i am not so sure I could load my boat on the backed in trailer and would probably wreck it or do damage if I did try 

Soooo I will just take someone with me and the person with me pulls the boat up to the ramp at the end and then I guide the boat on with my bow line, it takes no time at all

I may try fishing by myself this year but it sure won't be on Memorial day or any of the holidays


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

qpan13 said:


> I tie at the ramp dock when I am alone and there is no one or just one other boat there. For instance when I am loading up and it's 9pm and there are 10 cars in the parking lot or launching at 5 am. When there is a line or a few boats that need the ramp I will tie at the courtesy dock and either wait to go get it until it dies down some or just hop in line if it's not going to slow up. The reason I wait is because I know that I am slower loading my boat up. My trailer sucks. I wait 15 minutes after every tournament I'm in for the others to load up because it takes them 30 seconds a boat and takes me probably a few minutes when I am alone.


I have went back out to the main part of the lake until traffic has died down because am slower than most people backing my trailer in, I refuse to inconvenience anyone else because of my abilities


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

In years past there was an officer at the Mosquito State Park ramp most of the time. I never see one there anymore. It must be a money thing ?


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

Your trailer is in line, not your boat. It's that simple. If your by yourself and there is NO courtesy dock, then it' s different.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

I've always thought there should be a ramp for offloading line starts on land, and a ramp retrieving line starts at the docks, empty trailers in one line, loaded trailers in the other. I guess that would just get too complicated so maham at the ramps on busy days is inevitable.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Blu320 said:


> Can someone post a picture or send a link as to the proper procedure? Ive only launched at ladue and west branch and there hasnt ever been a queue, nor do they have the need for courtesy docks.
> 
> While the rant is valid and no one can stand stupidity, it might be a good chance to educate all those that read this post.
> 
> Thanks.


I've ran into the blocked ramps nearly every visit to West Branch. I've actually had altercations with these idiots blocking the ramp. I nose up to the end of the dock, wife jumps off the boat, I go back out on the water out of the way while she fetches the truck... just to see some dingbatter pull up and block the only open lane with his boat as she is backing my trailer down the ramp. EXTREMELY frustrating. Good thing is... my wife is also a former Marine and has no problem explaining people's ignorance to them. Most of the issues I have aren't with the fishermen... they are with jet skis (I refer to them as lake lice) and ski boats. If you haven't ran into the problem yet, then go to West Branch on a Sat/Sun morning and then try to recover your boat at 11am-2pm, and you will.


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

While the boat is being fixed I've been stuck on the shore.....decided to take a pic of this today at Mosquito......what you don't see is the 20 or so bass boats that are behind me waiting. Also the courtesy ramp to the right didn't have but maybe a boat or two on it. This is what my original rant was about. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## LenB (Mar 8, 2012)

lunker4141 said:


> I'm not one to get on here and rant about anything....but having fished Mosquito all year so far I am finding it more and more of an annoyance that people dont use the courtesy docks while waiting to trailer their boat. Yesterday I was in line to trailer my boat while 5 of the 6 ramps had a boat parked and tied on it. Four of those guys were behind me in line. I see the need if your by yourself and puting your boat in by a rope but why the need for when you trailer it? I have put in and takin out by myself probably close to a couple hundred times and I just bought my first boat last year. I never once have tied to the ramp side of any dock while both loading and unloading. Just not sure why people cant tie up on courtesy dock and get there truck n trailer and get in line......once they are backed in go grab their boat and drive it on trailer. That way whoever gets in line is first. I guess I was taught the proper way and know how to read the signs that post which ones are courtesy docks. Not to mention the brand spanking new courtesy dock the state put in that is hardly used except when tournaments are there. Ok I'm done ranting just something that has bothered me more and more every week. I used to put in at the causeway state ramp to avoid the busy ramp but I am not a fan of the new breakwalls closeness to the ramp and docks there.


All those people who don't have the courtesy or the common sense to do the right thing, we need to just remember it's their lake, we're just on it. (sarcasm intended)


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

Also, when you back your truck down the ramp, turn off your lights. There is nothing worse than lights blinding in my mirrors.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

BASSINONE said:


> Also, when you back your truck down the ramp, turn off your lights. There is nothing worse than lights blinding in my mirrors.


YES PLEASE TURN OFF LIGHTS. 
Lights on effectively shuts it down, you cannot back your trailer in if you can't see it. Happened to me at WB I just walked down and asked the guy if he could shut off the light so i could see, even though there was no other traffic just him and i and two open ramps. 
I LEARNED THAT NIGHT TO OFF MY MAIN HEADLIGHTS AT NIGHT


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

One problem is unlike our roads and streets there is no laws for launching a boat. Some people take 10 times as long as I do and I launch alone 90% of the time. The only time I tie to the boat lane docks is late in the evening or early in the morning when there is nobody waiting in front or behind me. I tie to courtesy docks all other times. 
If you guys think Mosquito is bad try Portage lakes on a busy weekend...that's crazy time right there.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

If I'm solo, anymore I just stay home, my boat is old and finicky, can't just turn key and go on pre fuel injection, 2-stroke v-4's from 60's, 5 min warm up period and that's after you pump up the fuel system and get the motor running, even then stalling a couple times right out of slip is not uncommon. 
So you see even with an expert, it's the boat and trailer itself that dictates launch time. Any idiot can launch a new model easy loader fuel injected turn key and go boat and that's why I have to be selective on my launch times.


----------



## catchmeafeesh (Apr 22, 2014)

"Courtesy" dock says it all! It is not used because there is NO courtesy any more. Zero. Been boating and been launching solo for 42 years and have seen it all. 90% of the people who cause the trouble are the ones you can spot pretty quick. (You all know this but for those who don't here's the red flag list) . Newbies with their newor newly acquired boat and all the family is present from age 2 to grand parents, small sailboats, kayaks, pontoon boats,boats in the beds of pickup trucks without a trailer, boats so big that should be on lake erie or are made for the ocean , gigantic 1000 hp racing boats, any ski boats, $200 junk boats on homemade trailers that are held on trailers by bailing wire, or boats on homemade trailers made o f2 x 4's, pvc pipe and duct tape, ect. The domain of these folks is at PUBLIC STATE RAMPS CLOSEST TO THE NEAREST MAJOR STATE ROUTE BETWEEN THE HOURS OF 10 AM AND 5 PM. (Now repeat this and commit this to memory and you will know where to not go and you will avoid 90% of the problem). These ramps have the boaters that are legitimately clueless but... they will never see this site or ever figure it out. Generally (most) hard core fisherman have it figured out and if yousee a hard core looking walleye or bass boat you are generally safe...but not 100%. As said before..GO EARLY AND LEAVE LATE. Avoidance is the key. Use the ramps that are the FARTHEST from the major interstate and my cure.... pay $10 bucks and find a private ramp in a private marina. You can't fix stupid so AVOIDANCE is the key. Worst ramps ever #1 public ramp at Mosquito(total carnage in May Went once never to return) lake #2 Portage lakes ramps(carnage also), #3 Berlin lake state park ramp (have waited in line up to 90 min. So use the private marina across the bay)#4 West branch ramp off rock spring road.(There is no ramp to hide from the crazies on this lake)#5 Salfork ramp by the dam(use the ramp by the lodge). So drive the extra 15 min to find the better ramp off the beaten path if there are no private ramps, use private ramps and pay the $10 dollars, and go early and leave after 6 pm. Since I am pushing 60 I have to do this as I swear my tolerance for ignorance at the ramp gets less each year and I HAVE to follow my own advice or I may stroke out in my truck some day when some dummy at the ramp finally does me in and then... I become one of the dummies and block the ramp while the paramedics have tocome and extract me from my truck. You can't fix all these disasters there are way too many, You gotta avoid them. If you can't...well then take your blood pressure medicine and may God have mercy on your soul!


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

What a lot of people don't realize is that the *line forms on land, not the water*. West Branch has signs indicating this but some people don't bother to read or care about the rules. If you are by yourself or have no one else capable of either driving the boat or tow vehicle, you need to tie up to the courtesy (side of the) dock and go get in the land line with your vehicle. If there isn't an open spot on the courtesy (side of the ) dock, wait until there is one. It's just a small price you pay for being alone or without help. I do it all the time. Don't just tie off in the loading/unloading lanes. All you accomplish by that is making people mad and holding everyone, including yourself, up.

Last year at the west ramp I had tied up on the courtesy side and when I came back with my vehicle this guy had tied up in the lane. I backed my trailer in and maneuvered my boat around him. It was the only open lane as people were loading in the other two. As I'm power loading my boat this guy backs his trailer right up to the front of my truck. I raise my arms up to say What is going on? and he says he was in line first. The other people loading up were all yelling at him. I was really quite funny. I calmly finished trailering my boat and walked up to his window. Told him the line forms on land and he starts yelling at me about how he has launched all over the country and never heard of such a thing. I calmly pointed out if he didn't believe me it was right there in writing, and by the way, You have about ten seconds to move or this 86 Suburban is going right over top of you. Never raised my voice and he was gone by the time I reached my truck. lol


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Those ramp blockers would not get away with that w/o hearing about it on most ramps at L Erie. Suppose that's why 90% of them are using the inland lakes. 
Last time I was at Wft, I went to get my trailer after tying up on the non-loading side of the deep ramp dock. Some jerk comes flying down the approach in front of me in his Portage cty. Beater truck, blocks the ramp and starts prepping his boat for launch as I pull behind him to load. Before he could get out of his vehicle, I toot the horn a couple times and motion for him to move forward. He reluctantly moved ahead just enough for me to swing into the short apron and back the trailer in. He glared at me the whole time I was loading while he was untying his crappy boat and never moved off the exit ramp. After I load, I had to drive out the entrance road to get to the parking lot. He never said anything as he parked his trailer(which I considered a good thing) or he would had gotten the short course on manners.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

BigTripp said:


> I just got my families boat up and running last year. Took it out three times last year with my dad and he would send me to get the truck and run me through the drill of how to load. Went out twice this weekend with my friend I just got into fishing. He's never driven a boat or backed a trailer up. I tied the boat to the courtesy dock, backed the trailer in at the ramp, got back in the boat and loaded it up first try. Pulled out from the ramp and put on the straps and motor mount and took off. If I've been out maybe a dozen times how is it so hard for other people who have been doing it for years to figure it out.
> 
> 
> 
> noluck. How is it faster to tie your boat to the ramp and wait in a line of cars, effectively shutting down a ramp and making the line move slower, then to tie to a dock so other people can use it, get your trailer put in, then go back and get the boat? Doesn't it make more sense for the line to go by whose trailer is there, not by which boat is clogging the ramp while you're still at the back of the line wondering why no one is moving? If some one is coming in with two people, one to get the trailer and one to drive the boat, and they can do it faster, why make them wait on you? Doesn't it just make sense to do it the right way?


I was at Mosquito on 5/31 and watched a guy park on the courtesy dock then go get his truck. As he came back with his truck, he backs it down into the water. Then he goes back to the courtesy dock to get his boat. Well while he did that another big 20' boat come into the dock that his truck is parked in. So he had no way of getting his boat onto his trailer. So now his truck is in the water and that lane is pretty much dead until something happens for him to get his boat onto his trailer. It was a very slow and maddening process. Finally the boat that had come onto the dock where his truck was moved over to another dock. But that was a whole other mess when he did that. It really was a comical site. I was by myself and just sitting back laughing. I was being patient and just going to wait for the docks to slow down. All the ramps were filled with pleasure type boats. These people have no clue how to put there boat back on the trailer in a timely fashion. 
So yes even I tie my boat up to a dock. But I move the boat all the way up to the front of the dock so that others can hold there boat at the back of the dock. I go get my truck and put my boat on in less then 2 minutes... I really don't hold up anyone. 
There is plenty of room on the Mosquito ramps. The 2 outer docks are long, and those are the ones I normally use. So that I am not blocking anyone... I like what one other guy said. Go early to the lake and fish all day and get back to the dock late. That does make for not to many incidents at the docks...


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

I have told allot of people if you are ever bored take a nice picnic lunch and go sit in the shade by a boat launch. Be prepared for a great show while you munch away on a sammie.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

sherman51 said:


> dont matter what you do your going to have that 10% that just dont get it. most of the time, well all of the time at our local lake when we come back in i drop a driver off then i back out away from the docks untill the driver backs the trailer in the water, then i motor up on the trailer except for the last few inches. then my driver will hook up the boat and winch it up. we never block the ramp for more than a couple of minutes.
> 
> now our local lake doesnt have any courtesy docks. so when we launch we are ready before pulling to the ramp. then we move the boat to the end of the dock. i go park and hurry back to the boat and were gone.
> 
> ...


This is all good when you have guys in your boat who can drive either the boat or back a trailer down. But what when you have your kids with you who can't do either??? It isn't always cut and dry on what should happen. I have fished plenty of tournaments where it takes us less then 1 minute to launch or to retrieve our boats. But patience is always a key when you go to a lake with mostly weekend boaters. I personally only go to 2 lakes. Mosquito or lake Erie... So normally there is plenty of launching area for all. But the one thing that does make me laugh more then anything is the guy who is yelling at his wife cause she isn't backing the trailer back correctly. Sad and comical at the same time. Or the guy who thinks he is suppose to take his straps off at the launch or to strap it back on at the launch... Funny stuff..


----------



## MuskieWolverine (May 16, 2012)

This has been very entertaining to read. I usually fish West Branch, and have seen it all. 

I have stopped using the Rock Springs ramp due to way too many idiots in ski boats not knowing how to load their boat. I'm pretty patient when it comes to ramps...let's face it, we've all been that idiot at some point. I just bought a new boat, and had a heck of a time trailering it the first few times....and it hasn't been windy yet.

I try to use the courtesy docks when I can. The ramps at WB are in less than good condition...and I've often found myself blocked out when using the courtesy ramp. (get trailer, come back, and some idiot has blocked the entire lane). I've found that using a little common sense goes a long way..if the ramp is busy, I'll use the courtesy. If the ramp is not busy, I'll pull into my lane, get trailer, and get out of there quickly.

What pisses me off even more than people jamming up the ramp are the know it alls who are quick to start screaming at some guy at the ramp. I've seen it happen..and I've seen it happen to guys with their families. It's a lake. It's recreation. The guy with the big boat probably takes it out twice a year...calm down, swear a lot, but keep it to yourself. There is absolutely no reason to start screaming at some guy just because he doesn't know what he's doing. We all get frustrated, but we all also do stupid things from time to time. 

*I'm about to hit the lake in about 2 hours...I will try to remember this when I start losing my mind at some idiot on the ramp! haha


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> Been reading this thread for about 9 years.



lol!!! Too True!


I try not too tie up the ramps with my yaks, lol.
Big boat is in dry stack, no problems here!


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

The cue for loading is by trailer, same as it is for launching. That is the only way it works efficiently.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Eliminator said:


> I've always thought there should be a ramp for offloading line starts on land, and a ramp retrieving line starts at the docks, empty trailers in one line, loaded trailers in the other. I guess that would just get too complicated so maham at the ramps on busy days is inevitable.


That's pretty much how the WW and other Cleveland ramps work-0f course the 10%(Give a Sh---) do it backwards! I think the officer to direct traffic is a great idea, Whaler. Used to be TWO at Hot Waters. Just like clock-work!!


----------



## Nick116 (Feb 5, 2010)

I was there this past week by myself and I always use the courtesy dock after I launch or when I come back to load up unless there is no one else there. It's not that hard or difficult to launch and get the hell out of the way. What frosted me this time was that two morons in the pre launch area instead of pulling off the side to prepare their boat for launch, they pulled right up to the end of the launch road blocking EVERYBODY from going around them to pick up or put their boat in while they prepped the boat for launch. Apparently they didn't think it a big deal to completely stop everyone while they took their good ole time. Some people are just plain stupid on top of being inconsiderate, and you know what they say....You just can't fix stupid


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

The same thing took place yesterday at the route 88 ramp at Mosquito. If anyone reading has used that ramp, you know how restricted the new break wall has made it. Don't get me wrong, the break wall is nice, especially with the south wind we had yesterday .... but they really needed to move it about 30 yards south, and build it 10 yards further out into the lake. Anyhow .... to make a long story, not as long. 

Fished a club tournament out of that ramp yesterday. The starter went out on the big motor at 11:30 .... west side of the lake, just north of Housel Craft Rd. No problem, got an electric trolling motor, right? Fishing weeds on the main lake in the wind drains the batteries a bit, so start crossing the lake at less than a full charge. Cowl off the motor sitting on the back deck, motor trimmed up under electric only power. Many, many boats passing by and not one person stopped to ask if we needed help. Which is another thing to wonder about. Even had a boat with two guys come close enough to where I could hear the guy running the tiller controlled outboard say .... "we should go see if those guys need help" His buddy in the front of the boat said..... "no" with what I am pretty sure was an expletive, and started waving his hand frantically for the driver of the boat to keep on going. Anyhow .... after having to move the cranking battery over to replace one of the trolling motor batteries, we were able to get the boat over to the ramp and behind the break wall. (It took us 2 1/2 hours total, to get there) I pull the boat over to the non ramp lane side of the south dock.

Pleasure boater was just backing in. The whole family ... no biggie. They launch the boat and tie up in the ramp lane of the dock I'm holding the boat on. Again no huge deal. The family takes their sweet time getting in. Boat driver and truck driver takes his sweet time coming back to the boat. They're talking enjoying the day. Inboard motor on the boat. Need to run the fans before starting..... yada yada yada. Finally they fire up and pull out. As everyone was boarding that boat, another pleasure boater had pulled up in the launch lane ahead of them and started readying their boat to launch IN THE LANE to start backing down. My dad is next in line and waiting patiently... Now there are two lanes at that ramp, but one of them has a boat that had just launched sitting in it with a guy holding it while his buddy parks the truck, so the preparing to launch in the back down lane people can't launch at that side of the ramp so they back down the ramp I need to use because my boats broke. Ok..... no biggie, even though they didn't have a clue, they were in line first. They back in but they aren't ready !!! Now I'm getting a tad upset .... truck trailer guy is taking his sweet time.... still unstrapping his tube and he gives me a look like..... hurry up and wait buddy, because I'm going to take my sweet time. Anyhow..... the long story short wasn't short. He finally pulls away and I pull the boat around by the rope and get it on the trailer. And I did it 10 times faster than either of the boats in front of us.

So yeah...... people that block ramp lanes with their boats suck. And I don't care what anyone else thinks ....... if you tie your boat up to the launch lane side of ANY dock at the inland lakes while they're busy..... you are in the way of someone launching or loading their boat. Love the people that complain about it, but when they do it, they say they aren't in anyone's way SMH


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

I wish I had your patience Dave. Dispatcher would've received a call about me if I were you.

I took the wife fishing and was floating around the bay at the state park launch at Mosquito. Out away from ramp and out of the way of the idiots around me, while the wife waited in line in the truck to recover the boat. Idiots blocking the launching lanes (yes, all of them) as she's backing the rig down the ramp.

I eased around all the boats and power loaded my boat. Had to trim up to avoid damaging my prop. 

As loud as I could, I yelled up to the wife in the cab "Guess SOME idiots have never heard of a courtesy dock!" As the people in the boat I drove around were drying themselves off.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

The "helpless" wives that can't bring themselves to back a trailer or drive a boat irritate the hell out of me too. Wife gets a kick out of them standing there helplessly holding a rope.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## peanut (Apr 9, 2010)

Last year I came in from fishing Conneaut and backed my trailer in the water and went to get my boat. When I reached the ramps a guy was trying to load his boat on my trailer. We had the same exact truck. I pulled up to him and told him I would trade him boats if he wanted to load mine on his trailer. He gave me a funny look and noticed his truck and trailer backing into the ramp next to him and started laughing. I go fishing to have fun and enjoy the outdoors. Im so happy to not be sitting in an office behind a desk that I doubt anything could bother me. People do silly, dumb, selfish things. Don't let it bother you. Just try not to be like them. You will get on the water and you will have fun.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Seems like everything irritates you Dan, some wives hate to deal with it. I think we can give the wives a little break.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

My wife, backing up a trailer or maneuvering the boat lol !
I lover and wouldn't want it any other way, no need to attack innocent wives now.


----------



## Big Doug (Apr 29, 2011)

I launch on skeeter all year long. You do have days that will make you shake your head...lol

Here is a few suggestions for happy fishing.

1) Always expect at least one incident of inconsiderate behavior. On weekends two. If it does not happen, its a bonus, but expect it. By framing your mind around that "it will happen" and you anticipate it, it relieves stress when it does. As a matter of fact, you can look at it as comic relief.

2) Never launch a boat on Sunday, on any lake, between 8:00am and 7:00pm once the surface water reaches 70 degrees.

3) I admit to myself I am imperfect, need forgiveness, and try to be patient with others who are imperfect. Having a heart attack or verbal/physical altercation over this ain't worth it. It becomes the sole focus and can ruin a whole fishing day/week.

4) I also realize how blessed any of us are to be able to go to the lake and fish. So I smile as I approach people on the ramp. Smiling is a friendly gesture and helps people let their guard down. If you approach the ramp tense like a cocked crossbow, you will find trouble.


5) Pretend your ice fishing. When we ice fish everyone is so friendly and talkative. Smiling and sharing fish secrets are the norm. But when the boats come out it seems some of us loose our minds...

Ill add to the list later, I got to get back to work.

D


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Exactly how I feel lol.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Big Doug, I'm going to try to remember #3 and #5. 
Morgan


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Big Doug.....those are some great rules there. I'm not nearly as high strung as I was two years ago about all the ramp junk. I usually just sit back and enjoy the show. Even try and help some of the morons at the ramp. Some except it and some are complete you know what's but I believe in karma. 

But.....sometimes after a tough day on the water (no fish or not enough weight to win) its tough sitting in a extremely warm truck with no AC waiting for them to clear out while my boats tied to the courtesy dock without getting angry but I sure try my best. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Big Doug (Apr 29, 2011)

@ lunker

I agree. When its hot and you get skunked on the fish the only thing on our minds is to get home and relax. 

What I have been doing lately when coming back to shore and it's congested (rarely happens to me because I have learned the best times to go out and come in) is restrategizing for next trip out.

What depths, wind direction, speed, baits, color, and location am I going to fish next time to score a full cooler. 

I will delete GPS markings and rename solid marks for the next trip out. Why have a cluttered GPS that will slow you down the next day (I say this to myself). 

Also, I look for successful fisherman who might befriend me and I share with them MY last success first. And ask if they found them at the same depth that day (I never ask location).

Most are kind to give depth only. That's all I need. Sometimes they are so happy they slammed them they give which side of the lake to...

There is no doubt it can be tough dealing with others. After all, we are outdoors-men who thrive on being left alone in nature. 

People anchoring next to your marker bouy and casting at it just might send a normal person over the edge. But it happens more now then ever.

When I had a $150.00 rod and reel go over board last night I almost came unglued. But if your going to fish high wind and waves thats the risk we take...lol

Sooooooooo....good fortune to all and happy fishing.


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

Nick116 said:


> I was there this past week by myself and I always use the courtesy dock after I launch or when I come back to load up unless there is no one else there. It's not that hard or difficult to launch and get the hell out of the way. What frosted me this time was that two morons in the pre launch area instead of pulling off the side to prepare their boat for launch, they pulled right up to the end of the launch road blocking EVERYBODY from going around them to pick up or put their boat in while they prepped the boat for launch. Apparently they didn't think it a big deal to completely stop everyone while they took their good ole time. Some people are just plain stupid on top of being inconsiderate, and you know what they say....You just can't fix stupid


I ran into this same thing twice, on one occasion I let the guy know he was a dumbarse


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

guppygill said:


> Seems like everything irritates you Dan, some wives hate to deal with it. I think we can give the wives a little break.


Not just the wives. My buddy and I had a system. We could be in, and out, of the dock in a heartbeat. However, I had to be the one backing in the trailer, and my buddy had to be the one driving the boat on to it. If we reversed those roles, it was an absolute nightmare! Specialized skills I guess. 
What ticks me off is people who are completely ignorant of proper dock procedure and etiquette. I suppose the State could put up signs (which would be completely ignored and cost money), or post a traffic cop (who also would cost money), to try to alleviate the problem. Since they don't even want to empty garbage cans these days, I don't see that happening. So, bedlam shall rule!


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Look up boat ramps. I officially started putting my boat in and out by myself this year last year I bought it in October figured it was time to learn. I'm a first time boat owner and its Actually just common sense. Quick in quick out is what I do. I wanna fish so let's gooo fast. After I wanna get everything organized and straight so I'm moving out fast too. Lazy and ignorant ... the worst.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Just remember. ....don't be in to much of a hurry or you'll be this guy. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Oh man! I recently saw the results of that! This is at Millers Landing at Milton.

As soon as I saw that canyon dug out of the ramp I knew that either someone forgot to raise their outdrive, or a winch failure. The lower unit left a good 3 foot groove in the concrete. 

It is for this very reason I have a slack chain that I hook on just below the strap. It is essentially a chain bolted to the trailer that you also put the the eye on the boat with a smaller eyehook when you finish winching. It just hangs loosely and will only allow the boat to slide back maybe 6 inches should the winch fail.


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

lunker4141 said:


> Just remember. ....don't be in to much of a hurry or you'll be this guy.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Geez....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Not sure if it was winch failure or failure to hook it up before pulling out. I didn't here the sound of his winch unwinding but it was hard to hear over the sound of him gunning his truck up the ramp.....took him a second to realize and stop. The most crazy thing I've seen at a ramp so far. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CatchNrelease (Mar 20, 2011)

The docks at mosquito are long enough for room for a few boats. If your by yourself or with someone not comfortable operating a boat just tie up towards the end. There's plenty of room for others


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

My one friend said go to Edgewater on July 4th every year to see what not to do when launching your boat. He said bring a lawn chair and your phone to tape it all

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

OMG!
5 pages of Ramp Rant.
That is why I only fish
10hp or elect. Water


----------

